# silver mining



## glondor (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is a good video on large scale silver mining and the evolution of silver mining practice. 44 minutes long. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4-vFeb0dbI&feature=related


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 1, 2012)

Very interesting, thank you for sharing. Anyone have an idea of the weight on the bar in the beginning on the forks?


----------



## grance (Oct 1, 2012)

its a 300lbs d. bar i think


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Oct 1, 2012)

Good video, thank you for the post

Scott


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice, Thanks glondor.


What impressed me the most was the rotating filter drum... Don't know why, it just do. :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 19, 2012)

Video was removed  
Anyone know name? I can try to google it.


----------

